# SE-R Front Badge



## Thenner19 (Jun 27, 2005)

I've been reading some past threads about switching the Nissan emblem on front to the SE-R. and it sounds easy enough I think I'm also going to be doing this. I just wanted to know what looks better the small door badge or the larger rear badge. I understand that it's all going to be personal prefference, but before I go and order one just wanted to see what others have used. Thanks!
Matt


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i went with large.


----------



## dare devil (Aug 3, 2005)

can this be done on the 2005? the 2005 has a big nissan emblem on it, which looke enbedded, can a SE-R badge be put on it?, if so how?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

2004/05 guys have removed the cheaper looking plastic piece and many opt for aftermarket grills. i have never seen this emblem on an 04+ although anything is possible.


----------



## dare devil (Aug 3, 2005)

oh, thats cool, I was thinking about getting the grills myself, just asking though..thaks again! :thumbup:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I went with the small one....centered


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

how to u get the emblem to stay and not move around on the grill? is there something that goes behind the mesh to hold it??


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damonfong0 said:


> how to u get the emblem to stay and not move around on the grill? is there something that goes behind the mesh to hold it??


 You could use a tampon if you wanted.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Flying V said:


> You could use a tampon if you wanted.



Er, I'd just go with epoxy. A bit more reliable. Anything made for a woman can't be good for a man.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Er, I'd just go with epoxy. A bit more reliable. Anything made for a woman can't be good for a man.


i'll try a condom, they have a 90% chance of not breaking...

anyways forreals.. whats the thing u put in back to hold it? besides epoxy.. is there like a bracket or some sort of plate i can put in back?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damonfong0 said:


> i'll try a condom, they have a 90% chance of not breaking...
> 
> anyways forreals.. whats the thing u put in back to hold it? besides epoxy.. is there like a bracket or some sort of plate i can put in back?


I used epoxy myself as well. IIRC everyone who adds the emblem uses that or just the adhesive on it as it is pretty strong.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

Flying V said:


> You could use a tampon if you wanted.


Not another tampon suggestion :fluffpol: 


I plan getting a aftermarket grill , and using one of the three SER emblems. As far as I know the 04+ SER emblems are the same size. Maybe I'm wrong.  I have a extra one if anybodys intrested.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

05SpecVicious said:


> Not another tampon suggestion :fluffpol:
> 
> 
> I plan getting a aftermarket grill , and using one of the three SER emblems. As far as I know the 04+ SER emblems are the same size. Maybe I'm wrong.  I have a extra one if anybodys intrested.



I need one... wats the cache?
the reason is cuz i have a 1.8 =P


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

damonfong0 said:


> I need one... wats the cache?
> the reason is cuz i have a 1.8 =P


that's called rice. you don't have an SE-R, you have a 1.8s.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

chimmike said:


> that's called rice. you don't have an SE-R, you have a 1.8s.


 My thoughts exactly. Dont put one on your car man, there is no point. The SE-R and 1.8S are almost compltely different.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Flying V said:


> My thoughts exactly. Dont put one on your car man, there is no point. The SE-R and 1.8S are almost compltely different.



ahha ok ok when i think of it, it does seem weird to see an SE-R with 16 inch rims lol
anyways guess i stick to painting to nissan emblem instead...

but if its free can i have the SE-R emblem anyways?? =D


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

** Warning, I'm feeling nice today ** 


Damonfong0,
I'm gonna give you a few small pointers so you see what most of us mean here.

1.) cheap cosmetic mods ( ebay brand, DIY stuff) tends to break really easily and will also deem you a " ricer" in most circles. You do not want to be a ricer, its bad news.

2.) Making your car seem as if it is another car ( e.g. a 1.8S to SE-R conversion) will also deem you a ricer because you really dont have that car.

3.)Performance and looks should be done in moderation. All show and no go ( all looks no performance) does not work well with a daily driven car, and will most likely label you as a ricer. Save your money for good quality parts, and do some reaserch into what looks good vs. what doesnt. It will save you alot of heart ache and humiliation when you take your car out.

4.)Don't be so eager to buy parts off a wrecked car ( especially from someone you dont know), because more often than not people will try to pass off damaged peices as good as new. This can be very bad.

5.) what ever you do, finish the work you start. If you install a body kit yourself, either paint it or take it to get painted by a pofessional ( <- professional paint jobs last longer and look better). If you install a header or exhaust make sure you align it properly and have all the parts you need to finish it in one sitting. NEVER EVER drive your car for more than 3-4 weeks with primer on it. 

7.) and last, street racing is not cool and is very stupid. Do not do it, or if you do. Be prepared for what possibly might be next. Your funeral.

I hope you dont take this as offensive or rude. I am merely trying to guide you along the right path to making a good looking, relatively quick sentra. But dont forget it is a sentra, and you will never ever be able to beat supra's with a stock motor. So revving at them is out of the picture. Be safe, and dont do anything stupid like most young people do.

Alex. 

(feel free to PM me with questions).


----------

